# Natural Oil Paints or Synthetic?



## Ecobrush (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi Everyone! I have always wondered what is better, natural or synthetic oil paints... I have found that the natural colours are always more vibrant and when mixing a wider range of colours can be achieved. 

I would love to know people's opinions or thoughts on this, so any input would be great!


----------



## daniellemorrison (Dec 23, 2013)

Natural oil paint is best, but synthetic brushes is best for natural oil paint.


----------

